# Abfrage erstellen



## Sibylle (23. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich bin seit ein paar Minuten Mitglied dieses Forums und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand bei der Lösung folgender Aufgabe helfen könnte.

String ergebnis = new String(" ");

String vorname, nachname;

nachname = tfnachname.getText();
vorname = tfvorname.getText();

if ( nachname.equals("Müller") && vorname.equals("Peter"))
ergebnis = "richtig";
else
ergebnis = "falsch";

Über 2 Textfelder sollen der Nachname und der Vorname einer Person eingegeben werden.
Es soll nun geprüft werden, ob es sich um Müller Peter handelt.
Als Ergebnis soll die Variable ergebnis den String richtig oder falsch erhalten, 
Der Inhalt der Variablen soll dann in einem Textfeld ausgeben werden.

Was mache ich da falsch? 
Für Hilfen besten Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Sibylle


----------



## Final_Striker (23. Mai 2010)

Was funktioniert denn nicht?


----------



## Sibylle (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Final Striker,

das fängt ja gut an. 
Mein Beitrag wurde verwechselt, er funktioniert.

Mir ging es um folgendes:
Aus einem String sollen die Zeichen 4 bis 8 in einen anderen String herausgelöst werden und da finde ich keine Funktion, die einen Teil ab einem bestimmten Zeichen bis zu einem bestimmten Zeichen dupliziert.

Kannst Du mir da in diesem Punkt auf die "Sprünge" helfen? Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Sibylle


----------



## Final_Striker (23. Mai 2010)

versuche es mal mit substring

String (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## Sibylle (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Final_Striker,

das ist ja eine äußerst hilfreiche Seite, auf die Du mich geführt hast.
Damit kann ich mein Problemchen lösen.
Tausend Dank und einen schönen Abend.
Gruß
Sibylle


----------



## Final_Striker (23. Mai 2010)

Das ist die Java API. Java Platform SE 6
Dort sind alle Klassen und Methoden die Java (in dem Fall Java 6 SE) anbietet dokumentiert.


----------

